# Silken Tofu Chocolate Mousse experiments



## theaterman (Oct 7, 2013)

If anyone is still debating the possibility of using silk tofu as the base for a more "healthy" chocolate mousse . . . 
A year of experimenting and I've found that there IS a secret. Actually two:
1) A real Bittersweet Chocolate should be almost half the recipe (the real cocoa butter is important for flavor and texture, and it is the only saturated fat that does not trigger the liver to raise LDL cholesterol). Dry cocoa can then be used to adjust for sweetness and color. 2) A Swiss Meringue, folded-in lightens the mix, sweetens slightly, and adds stability while instantly eliminating any chalky taste from the tofu. Allow a 3-egg meringue per pound of silken tofu used. A more difficult Italian meringue is not necessary, unless you are preparing something days ahead of serving or for use in a complex structured parfait.
The future goal, a White chocolate mousse with silk tofu base, is yet to be achieved.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Why does your tofu have a chalky taste?


----------



## theaterman (Oct 7, 2013)

Pat Pat said:


> Why does your tofu have a chalky taste?


I think it is only noticeable in the test versions because it is a raw dish. The firm and semi-firm varieties do not, but I usually make those cooked in some way, or in with other ingredients. In the earlier mousse attempts the silken tofu flavor (which I call 'chalk like') dominated, but was better after real chilling, by the 2nd day. The recent method solved that slight flavor problem immediately.


----------



## annc3333 (May 10, 2018)

Do you have a recipe? My daughter and grandson are dairy free and it would be fun to make them this.


----------



## theaterman (Oct 7, 2013)

Posted a message to you. System would not take recipe (too long).


----------

